# Blue Screen when installing World of Warcraft



## Brendan Lodge (Dec 4, 2010)

Hi There,
We have not been able to load the two DVD Roms for World of Warcraft.
Disc 1 loads OK, but the moment we attempt to in stall Disc 2 we get a Blue screen?
Is there any way around this as at the moment I have one very unhappy son!!
Many thanks

Brendan


----------



## isiddhartha (Dec 18, 2010)

Hi,
Could you please tell me if this happens exactly the same way every time you try. Fill me up with more details so i could assist you(about the game DVD and your config).


----------



## -WOLF- (Jan 17, 2009)

*Hello and welcome to TSF*

Disable anti-virus and firewall prior to inserting the discs. Make sure the data cables are securely plugged in.


----------



## LUFC_Brad (Jan 3, 2011)

It may be possible that your RAM may not be high enough if you get the following code it means that theres a a possible RAM overload when you begin the game what code do you get

***STOP: 0X00000008E(0XC0000090, 0X004B4BD8, 0XEE25885C, 0X00000000)

If it is the above then I would look into installing more RAM 

Thanks brad.


----------

